# SSDP Alert!



## fam01 (Dec 27, 2008)

What is SSDP? I see this on my firewall blocked inbound events window from one of the computers on the home internet network. I dont know if I am safe or not ? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Really hard to say, but it does sound like your firewall was doing its job. Always block them if you do not know what they are.

Have you run your anti virus scanner?

BG


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be harmful. It's an acronym for Simple Service Discovery Protocol. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol

http://www.systemlookup.com/search.php?type=name&client=malwaresearch-ff&search=SSDP


----------

